# stewie vector art



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

bored so i did this on illustrator.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good job....you must have the full pscs4 suite..................i just found mines.........i mite put it back on my pc and start back doing gfx's with you


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

nah i dont have it. i only have photoshop and ill. i dont need the rest. lool


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

good work...nc


----------

